# Holder Brothers shipping



## Mark Burn (Dec 10, 2021)

I am trying to find out more information on Frank Holder who was married to my great grandmothers sister Elizabeth Burn (b. 1882) in particular any substance to family stories that he supplied a large number of horses to the government in ww1, apparently he shipped them from his estancia in Argentina.
I have a number of postcards of the ‘Grange’ ships and one of my brothers has the bell from the Royston Grange.
He apparently was a close friend of Kipling and took him to Argentina on the SS Saxon after the Boer war where he wrote the book ‘the Maltese cat’ about one of Franks polo ponies (waltzing Matilda) Frank Having told the story during the voyage. The Maltese cross on a red ground is the Holder flag. I have Elizabeth Holders personal annotated copy of the book.
Any family tree information would be great


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Would it not be "Houlders", Mark?


----------



## Mark Burn (Dec 10, 2021)

makko said:


> Would it not be "Houlders", Mark?


Yes Houlder ( blasted autocorrect!)


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I guessed so, Mark! Let's see who can reply.
Rgds.
Dave


----------

